# Website for abandoned and derelict places in scotland



## dubh (May 16, 2018)

happend accross this listing of abandoned sites in Scotland. Maybe good for post apocalyptic dystopia survival of societal collapse (wishful thinking?). 

https://geogeo.carto.com/builder/0f...436d-922f-1d643291d410":{"normalized":true}}}


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2018)

that looks interesting. websites like these can definitely be useful for finding squats, the punk scene in baltimore used to have someone that worked in real estate that would hook up a list of abandoned or city-owned properties that could be made into potential squats.


----------



## bootz (Jun 2, 2022)

dubh said:


> happend accross this listing of abandoned sites in Scotland. Maybe good for post apocalyptic dystopia survival of societal collapse (wishful thinking?).
> 
> https://geogeo.carto.com/builder/0f10d91f-f996-4b61-91c1-8168b8dc27a4/embed?state={"map":{"ne":[55.79896526634484,-3.477859497070313],"sw":[56.03714382224381,-2.951889038085938],"center":[55.91823746716298,-3.214874267578125],"zoom":11},"widgets":{"de219645-c49b-436d-922f-1d643291d410":{"normalized":true}}


What a resource, thanks for sharing


----------

